# Experience with equipoise?



## Texan (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been reading up on equipoise, anybody have any experience with this compound? How did you like if?
Side effects? Results? Would you do it again?


----------



## 4everstrong (Dec 1, 2015)

I LOVE EQ! Takes alot longer to kick in than most compounds tho and needs to be ran longer. i usually run it for 16-20 weeks. The gains are slow and steady nothing crazy.(Quality Gains) I get really veiny with EQ and increase of appetite. Sides is it raises your RBC so keep a eye on it. Most people will go donate blood on week 12 or so. But I never have any problems with my blood getting to thick.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

If your going less than 16 weeks use bold cyp. 

Also donating blood will only alleviate the issue for a little while
..like not even a day. Your body will restock that missing blood quick. Best thing to do for bp is bp meds. Some guys like herbal vitamins to drop it but that has never worked for me.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

When I used it, I had a strange desire to have a saddle on my back. Really though, for the length of time that you need to cycle, and what subtle gains you make, I'll pass. Mast will provide the vascular look just as easy.


----------



## 4everstrong (Dec 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> If your going less than 16 weeks use bold cyp.
> 
> Also donating blood will only alleviate the issue for a little while
> ..like not even a day. Your body will restock that missing blood quick. Best thing to do for bp is bp meds. Some guys like herbal vitamins to drop it but that has never worked for me.



I never have BP problems from it. So donating blood would be a waste? i didnt think you body would restock it that quick. Not saying your wrong bro. please dont take it that way.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> I never have BP problems from it. So donating blood would be a waste? i didnt think you body would restock it that quick. Not saying your wrong bro. please dont take it that way.



Ya your body replenishes blood very fast. Donating is always a really good idea but if your doing it for bp or rbc then its pointless.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

Honestly none of them give me hunger so I cant say but bold cyp is still eq only with a faster ester...if eq does it then im pretty sure bold cyp does as well


----------



## thqmas (Dec 2, 2015)

bvs said:


> Would love to try eq maybe even next blast. What dose did you guys like?



I like the 800mg EW range. I know guys that do not go less than a gram...

I think that less than 600mg a week will be a waste of gear IMHO


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 2, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I like the 800mg EW range. I know guys that do not go less than a gram...
> 
> I think that less than 600mg a week will be a wast of gear IMHO



Yeah I ran it for the first time at around 600mg a week this entire semester..I did like, definitely got the vascular look but it was very subtle like others said may have needed more so it gets pricey$$


----------



## Texan (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. Sounds like mast is a better option. I did a short bout of mast and noticed more vascular at week 8 and more endurance and better recovery. Not too much strength 
But mast def had good cosmetic results and energy/recovery. 

Sounds like mast is a better version of EQ?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 2, 2015)

I get a big increase in appetite from eq and bold cyp, i like bold cyp better BC it clears faster


----------



## grind4it (Dec 2, 2015)

I prefer EQ as my bulking compound, over Decca. The sides are next to none for me and the gains are decent.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 2, 2015)

Could you front load eq to get it to kick in anywhere near as fast as bold cyp ?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

Front loading doesnt make it work faster...it still takes the same amount of time to be released...all your doing there is spiking your levels...frontloading is a waste. 

Mast is completely different than eq. You cannot substitute eq with mast...eq hits different pathways and is known for different functions than mast such as increased collagen synthesis.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 2, 2015)

Texan said:


> Thanks guys. Sounds like mast is a better option. I did a short bout of mast and noticed more vascular at week 8 and more endurance and better recovery. Not too much strength
> But mast def had good cosmetic results and energy/recovery.
> 
> Sounds like mast is a better version of EQ?




Like cobra said..completely different compounds. I've never tried Mast because it's a strong DHT derived AAS and worried about shedding. But would like to try is someday.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 2, 2015)

So if they are both boldenone, how much could they differ ? I've looked up bold cyp vs eq and people claim are sorts of shit, I don't see why it would have different effects besides length in the system because of ester. Kinda like all test is test ?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

Deca and npp are both nandy but still differ slightly.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

They do differ a little but not enough to notice like tool stated with deca and npp...those two are stronger than eq. The main difference is just like you stated fush...one works faster than the other. 

Try them both and see what you think...people exaggerate effects like crazy and those steroid profiles sound super sweet but they actually suck lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2015)

Like Grind mentioned, I like EQ for a slow bulk. Low to no sides for me, good vascularity and I get a bump in appetite when I run it.

I'll typically use 600 or 800 Mg per week.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 3, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> So if they are both boldenone, how much could they differ ? I've looked up bold cyp vs eq and people claim are sorts of shit, I don't see why it would have different effects besides length in the system because of ester. Kinda like all test is test ?



Of course that the only difference between the compounds are the esters, long/short.

But, sometimes, as I smoke a good cigar, I think to myself what would be the result of smoking the same cigar but much much faster. It will supposedly have the same amount of nicotine and tar right? But the feeling is totally different and the body reacts to it differently nevertheless.

I'm with you on the fact that people claims on the matter are mostly BS.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2015)

i loved 400mg tes E and 400mg EQ

went 12wks, you will get veins, lots


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2015)

it wont do shit til wk 7/8/9 tho


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm considering something more bb oriented for my next run after this meet. Bold has had my eye from the beginning, may have to give it a go.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2015)

just go with a kick start and tes, you ll be happy.  

70mg var
400-750 tes
600-800 EQ/bold


im do that exact thing again but with tbol instead of var


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 4, 2015)

So gym rat, how exactly do you like to dose it out between the bold cyp and eq?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2015)

when i ran it i was only going 500 tes, 400 EQ.  

those were the days the the CEL ph's and SD was still kicking ass, i used 20mg for the 1st 3wks to kickstart.  

I still have lots of viens in my shoulders, tris, even back.......when i lean out well they really come in and i have to explain myself sometimes to ppl....lol.  You can tell im either a diet fa king freak or have used gear.  you dont just get like that without a pin


if you use it, go with a light water retention kickstart for 4-5 wks.  you ll be much happier by wk 7/8


----------

